# Requiring pressure tests on in slab heat tubing prior to concrete placement.



## Coder (Nov 27, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone else is requiring pressure testing of the pex tubing prior to concrete? I do, but I am still not sure if I have any code requirement to back up my requiring it. Had one today where there was a joint/splice in the pex. Plumber said he used a copper coupling/ fitting and wrapped it with some sort of special pipe tape to prevent it from corroding in the concrete. Anyone else know if this is legitimate to splice pex like this? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes to the test.

P2503.2 Concealment. A plumbing or drainage system, or part thereof, shall not be covered, concealed or put into use until it has been tested, inspected and approved by the building official.

Possibly for the "special pipe tape", need documentation to support claim.

P2603.3 Breakage and corrosion. Pipes passing through or under walls shall be protected from breakage. Pipes passing through concrete or cinder walls and floors, cold-formed steel framing or other corrosive material shall be protected against external corrosion by a protective sheathing or wrapping or other means that will withstand any reaction from lime and acid of concrete, cinder or other corrosive material. Sheathing or wrapping shall allow for movement including expansion and contraction of piping. Minimum wall thickness of material shall be 0.025 inch (0.64 mm).


----------



## JAT (Nov 27, 2013)

hvac code1209.2

pressurizing during installation

  Piping to be embedded in concrete shall be pressure tested prior to pouring concrete.

  During pouring the pipe shall be maintained at the proposed operating pressure


----------



## steveray (Nov 27, 2013)

Definitely needs to be tested for at least some of the above reasons.....Sinkholes are hard to fix.....


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 27, 2013)

In Arkansas, the adopted code prohibits most joints under slab. An addendum was added to the original text of the IPC to accomplish this result.


----------



## floydman (Nov 27, 2013)

I agree with jobsaver joints in slab not good.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 27, 2013)

IMC 2009

1208.1 General.

Hydronic piping systems other than ground-source heat pump loop systems shall be tested hydrostatically at one and one half times the maximum system design pressure, but not less than 100 psi (689 kPa). The duration of each test shall be not less than 15 minutes. Ground-source heat pump loop systems shall be tested in accordance with Section 1208.1.1.

1208.1.1 Ground source heat pump loop systems.

Before connection (header) trenches are backfilled, the assembled loop system shall be pressure tested with water at 100 psi (689 kPa) for 30 minutes with no observed leaks. Flow and pressure loss testing shall be performed and the actual flow rates and pressure drops shall be compared to the calculated design values. If actual flow rate or pressure drop values differ from calculated design values by more than 10 percent, the problem shall be identified and corrected.

IRC 2009

M2103.3 Piping joints.

Piping joints that are embedded shall be installed in accordance with the following requirements:

1.	Steel pipe joints shall be welded.

2.	Copper tubing shall be joined with brazing material having a melting point exceeding 1,000°F (538°C).

3.	Polybutylene pipe and tubing joints shall be installed with socket-type heat-fused polybutylene fittings.

4.	CPVC tubing shall be joined using solvent cement joints.

5.	Polypropylene pipe and tubing joints shall be installed with socket-type heat-fused polypropylene fittings.



6.	Cross-linked polyethylene (PEX) tubing shall be joined using cold expansion, insert or compression fittings.



M2103.4 Testing.

Piping or tubing to be embedded shall be tested by applying a hydrostatic pressure of not less than 100 psi (690 kPa). The pressure shall be maintained for 30 minutes, during which all joints shall be visually inspected for leaks.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks like MT nailed the answer.


----------



## Coder (Dec 5, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> IMC 20091208.1 General.
> 
> Hydronic piping systems other than ground-source heat pump loop systems shall be tested hydrostatically at one and one half times the maximum system design pressure, but not less than 100 psi (689 kPa). The duration of each test shall be not less than 15 minutes. Ground-source heat pump loop systems shall be tested in accordance with Section 1208.1.1.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification MT. I was looking for the answer in the wrong place.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 6, 2013)

Mr.Inspector said:
			
		

> Thanks for the clarification MT. I was looking for the answer in the wrong place.


Anothe important factor is the correct tubing with oxygen barrier. Will be shiny and not matt.


----------

